# Oracle - Tabelle von einem Schema in ein anderes Schema verschieben



## Plumpsi (15. September 2004)

Hi,

wie kann ich in Oracle eine Tabelle von einem Schema in ein anderes Schema verschieben. Die Tabellen sollen aber nicht kopiert werden.
Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.


----------

